# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  هل ولد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم الإثنين 24 من رمضان في عام الفيل؟

## جُرَيْج

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

عن ابن عباس قال (وُلِدَ النبيُّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عام الفيل) .(3152 السلسلة الصحيحة ) .

وعن أبي قتادة: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سئل عن صوم يوم الاثنين؟ فقال: (ذاك يوم ولدت فيه ويوم أنزل علي فيه) (صحيح مسلم)

وقال تعالى: شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ وَبَيِّنَاتٍ مِنَ الْهُدَى وَالْفُرْقَانِ..  .(185)

وعن واثلة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :"أنزلت صحف إبراهيم أول ليلة من شهر رمضان وأنزلت التوراة لست مضت من رمضان وأنزل الإنجيل لثلاث عشرة مضت من رمضان وأنزل الزبور لثمان عشرة خلت من رمضان وأنزل القرآن لأربع وعشرين خلت من رمضان"( صحيح الجامع 1497)

فهل يمكن أن نقول ولد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم الإثنين 24 من رمضان في عام الفيل؟

 وجزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## أبو_جندل

المعروف أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ولد في ربيع الأول، هذا هو المشهور، واختلف في تعيين اليوم فقيل الثاني عشر، وهو الذي عليه عمل الناس في الاحتفال بالمولد، وقيل الثامن، وقيل التاسع، وقيل غير ذلك.
نعم يوجد قول أنه ولد في رمضان، وهذا القول موافق لقول من قال أن أمه حملت به في أيام التشريق.
وقيل في صفر، وقيل في ربيع الآخر، وقيل في عاشوراء.
راجع تاريخ الإسلام للذهبي فإنه سرد الأقوال، وكذلك سبل الهدى والرشاد للصالحي، وقد نقل الصالحي عن ابن الحاج صاحب المدخل وجوهًا في حكمة كون مولده كان يوم الاثنين وفي ربيع، وليس في رمضان مع كون رمضان اختص بالفضائل العديدة من نزول القرآن، وليلة القدر، ولا في الأشهر الحرم التي حرمها الله، ولا يوم الجمعة مع ما جاء في فضله من أمور كثيرة.
لكن ما وجه التلازم بين نزول القرآن ومولده صلى الله عليه وسلم؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ لاضي الله عنهما، قَالَ: وُلِدَ النَّبِيُّ ﷺ عَامَ الْفِيلِ([1]).
وَعَنْ قَيْسِ بْنِ مَخْرَمَةَ ﭬ، قَالَ: وُلِدْتُ أَنَا وَرَسُولُ اللَّهِ ﷺ عَامَ الْفِيلِ، فَنَحْنُ لِدَانِ، وُلِدْنَا مَوْلِدًا وَاحِدًا([2]).
وَهُنَاكَ شِبْهُ اتِّفَاقٍ بَيْنَ الْمُؤَرِّخِينَ عَلَى أَنَّهُ ﷺ وُلِدَ عَامَ الْفِيلِ.
قَالَ ابْنُ الْقَيِّمِ رحمه الله:
«لَا خِلَافَ أَنَّهُ وُلِدَ ﷺ بِجَوْفِ مَكَّةَ، وَأَنَّ مَوْلِدَهُ كَانَ عَامَ الْفِيلِ»اهـ([3]).
وَقَالَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ رحمه الله:
«قَالَ ابْنُ إِسْحَاقَ: وَكَانَ مَوْلِدُهُ عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ عَامَ الْفِيلِ([4]). وَهَذَا هُوَ الْمَشْهُورُ عَنِ الْجُمْهُورِ، قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ ابْنُ الْمُنْذِرِ الْحِزَامِيُّ: وَهُوَ الَّذِي لَا يَشُكُّ فِيهِ أَحَدٌ مِنْ عُلَمَائِنَا أَنَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ وُلِدَ عَامَ الْفِيلِ»اهـ([5]).
وكان ذلك موافقًا يوم الاثنين؛ فَعَنْ أَبِي قَتَادَةَ الْأَنْصَارِيِّ ﭬ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ ﷺ سُئِلَ عَنْ صَوْمِ يَوْمِ الِاثْنَيْنِ؟ فَقَالَ: «ذَاكَ يَوْمٌ وُلِدْتُّ فِيهِ، وَيَوْمٌ بُعِثْتُ أَوْ أُنْزِلَ عَلَيَّ فِيهِ»([6]).
وَاخْتُلِفَ فِي تَارِيخِ يَوْمِ وُلَادَتِهِ ﷺ فَقِيلَ: يَومُ الْعَاشِرِ مِنْ رَبِيعٍ الْأَوَّلِ، وَقِيلَ: فِي الثَّانِي عَشَرَ مِنْهُ، كَمَا ذَكَرَ النَّاظِمُ، وَقِيلَ: فِي يَوْمِ الثَّامِنِ مِنْهُ، وَقِيلَ: غَيْرَ ذَلِكَ.
قَالَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ رحمه الله فِي يَوْمِ وُلَادَتِهِ:
«ثُمَّ الْجُمْهُورُ عَلَى أَنَّ ذَلِكَ كَانَ فِي شَهْرِ رَبِيعٍ الْأَوَّلِ فَقِيلَ: لِلَيْلَتَيْنِ خَلَتَا مِنْهُ؛ قَالَهُ ابْنُ عَبْدِ الْبَرِّ فِي «الِاسْتِيعَابِ  »، وَرَوَاهُ الْوَاقِدِيُّ عَنْ أَبِي مَعْشَرٍ نَجِيحِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ الْمَدَنِيِّ، وَقِيلَ: لِثَمَانٍ خَلَوْنَ مِنْهُ؛ حَكَاهُ الْحُمَيْدِيُّ عَنِ ابْنِ حَزْمٍ، وَرَوَاهُ مَالِكٌ وَعُقَيْلٌ وَيُونُسُ بْنُ يَزِيدَ وَغَيْرُهُمْ عَنِ الزُّهْرِيِّ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرِ بْنِ مُطْعِمٍ، وَنَقَلَ ابْنُ عَبْدِ الْبَرِّ عَنْ أَصْحَابِ التَّارِيخِ أَنَّهُمْ صَحَّحُوهُ، وَقَطَعَ بِهِ الْحَافِظُ الْكَبِيرُ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُوسَى الْخُوَارِزْمِي  ُّ، وَرَجَّحَهُ الْحَافِظُ أَبُو الْخَطَّابِ ابْنُ دِحْيَةَ فِي كِتَابِهِ «التَّنْوِيرِ فِي مَوْلِدِ الْبَشِيرِ النَّذِيرِ».
وَقِيلَ: لِعَشْرٍ خَلَوْنَ مِنْهُ نَقَلَهُ ابْنُ دِحْيَةَ فِي كِتَابِهِ، وَرَوَاهُ ابْنُ عَسَاكِرَ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ الْبَاقِرِ، وَرَوَاهُ مُجَالِدٌ عَنِ الشَّعْبِيِّ كَمَا مَرَّ.
وَقِيلَ: لِثِنْتَيْ عَشْرَةَ خَلَتْ مِنْهُ؛ نَصَّ عَلَيْهِ ابْنُ إِسْحَاقَ، وَرَوَاهُ ابْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ فِي «مُصَنَّفِهِ»، عَنْ عَفَّانَ عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ مِينَا عَنْ جَابِرٍ، وَابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ أَنَّهُمَا قَالَا: «وُلِدَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ﷺ عَامَ الْفِيلِ يَوْمَ الِاثْنَيْنِ الثَّانِي عَشَرَ مِنْ شَهْرِ رَبِيعٍ الْأَوَّلِ، وَفِيهِ بُعِثُ، وَفِيهِ عُرِجَ بِهِ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ، وَفِيهِ هَاجَرَ، وَفِيهِ مَاتَ»، وَهَذَا هُوَ الْمَشْهُورُ عِنْدَ الْجُمْهُورِ. وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ.
وَقِيلَ: لِسَبْعِ عَشْرَةَ خَلَتْ مِنْهُ كَمَا نَقَلَهُ ابْنُ دِحْيَةَ عَنْ بَعْضِ الشِّيعَةِ.
وَقِيلَ: لِثَمَانٍ بَقِينَ مِنْهُ؛ نَقَلَهُ ابْنُ دِحْيَةَ مِنْ خَطِّ الْوَزِيرِ أَبِي رَافِعٍ ابْنِ الْحَافِظِ أَبِي مُحَمَّدِ ابْنِ حَزْمٍ عَنْ أَبِيهِ وَالصَّحِيحُ عَنِ ابْنِ حَزْمٍ: الْأَوَّلُ; أَنَّهُ لِثَمَانٍ مَضَيْنَ مِنْهُ؛ كَمَا نَقَلَهُ عَنْهُ الْحُمَيْدِيُّ وَهُوَ أَثْبَتُ.
وَالْقَوْلُ الثَّانِي؛ أَنَّهُ وُلِدَ فِي رَمَضَانَ؛ نَقَلَهُ ابْنُ عَبْدِ الْبَرِّ عَنِ الزُّبَيْرِ بْنِ بَكَّارٍ، وَهُوَ قَوْلٌ غَرِيبٌ جِدًّا وَكَانَ مُسْتَنَدُهُ أَنَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْهِ فِي رَمَضَانَ بِلَا خِلَافٍ، وَذَلِكَ عَلَى رَأْسِ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً مِنْ عُمُرِهِ فَيَكُونُ مَوْلِدُهُ فِي رَمَضَانَ، وَهَذَا فِيهِ نَظَرٌ. وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ»اهـ([7]).
قَالَ الْأَلْبَانِيُّ رحمه الله:
«وَأَمَّا تَارِيخُ يَوْمِ الْوِلَادَةِ؛ فَقَدْ ذُكِرَ فِيهِ وَفِي شَهْرِهِ أَقْوَالٌ ذَكَرَهَا ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ فِي الْأَصْلِ، وَكُلُّهَا مُعَلَّقَةٌ - بِدُونِ أَسَانِيدَ - يُمْكِنُ النَّظَرُ فِيهَا وَوَزْنُهَا بِمِيزَانِ عِلْمِ مُصْطَلَحِ الْحَدِيثِ؛ إِلَّا قَوْلَ مَنْ قَالَ: إِنَّهُ فِي الثَّامِنِ مِنْ رَبِيعٍ الْأَوَّلِ, فَإِنَّهُ رَوَاهُ مَالِكٌ وَغَيْرُهُ بِالسَّنَدِ الصَّحِيحِ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرِ بْنِ مُطْعِمٍ، وَهُوَ تَابِعِيٌّ جَلِيلٌ، وَلَعَلَّهُ لِذَلِكَ صَحَّحَ هَذَا الْقَوْلَ أَصْحَابُ التَّارِيخِ وَاعْتَمَدُوهُ، وَقَطَعَ بِهِ الْحَافِظُ الْكَبِيرُ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُوسَى الْخَوَارِزْمِي  ُّ، وَرَجَّحَهُ أَبُو الْخَطَّابِ بْنُ دِحْيَةَ، وَالْجُمْهُورُ عَلَى أَنَّهُ فِي الثَّانِي عَشَرَ مِنْهُ. وَاللهُ أَعْلَمُ»اهـ([8]).

([1]) أخرجه الحاكم في «المستدرك» (4180) وقال: صحيح على شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجاه، وابن سعد في «الطبقات» (1/101)، والضياء في «المختارة» (348)، وصححه الألباني في «السلسلة الصحيحة» (3152).

([2]) أخرجه أحمد في «المسند» (17891)، والحاكم في «المستدرك» (4183)، وأبو نعيم في «الدلائل» (85)، والبيهقي في «الدلائل» (1/ 76)، وصححه الألباني في «الصحيحة» (3152).

([3]) «زاد المعاد» (1/ 74).

([4]) انظر «سيرة ابن هشام» (1/ 158).

([5]) «البداية والنهاية» (3/ 377) ط. هجر.

([6]) أخرجه مسلم (1162).

([7]) «البداية والنهاية» (3/ 374- 376).

([8]) «صحيح السيرة النبوية» (13).

----------


## جُرَيْج

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو_جندل
					

لكن ما وجه التلازم بين نزول القرآن ومولده صلى الله عليه وسلم؟


قال تعالى:قُلْنَا اهْبِطُوا مِنْهَا جَمِيعًا فَإِمَّا يَأْتِيَنَّكُمْ مِنِّي هُدًى فَمَنْ تَبِعَ هُدَايَ فَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ (38) وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَكَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا أُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ (39)

**الهدى هو الكتب المنزلة والرسل المرسلة كما هو بين في كتاب الله وقد قرره ابن كثير في تفسيره وغيره نقلا عن أبي العالية 
وأول جزء من هذا الهدى هو مولد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. (ولعله لهذا السبب قال أهل الكتاب ظهر أو ولد أو طلع نجم أحمد لأن النبي يستهدى به كما يستهدى بالنجوم وهي هداية دلالة)*
*ثم بعد مرور 40 سنة "وهذا الرقم ليس عبثا" نزل الجزء الثاني وهو القرآن العظيم 
فلا بد من تلازم لأنهما جزءان أساسيان من الهدى 
ولا بد من وجود ترتيب زماني رباني 
نترك هذا الأمر للعادّين
*

----------


## أبو_جندل

ظهر لي قصدك بارك الله فيك، وقد أجابوا عن إشكال كونه صلى الله عليه وسلم ولد في ربيع، وكون بدء الوحي في رمضان، مع القول بأنه بعث على رأس الأربعين، بأن الرواية بإلغاء الكسر الزائد، وقيل إن الرؤيا الصالحة هي التي كانت على رأس الأربعين في ربيع، ونزول جبريل في رمضان.

----------

